# Shariah Metzger, Jace Lee Greene, Zack Greene (aka Spoons) for animal torture in Asheville



## LeeenPocket (Oct 29, 2018)

Serious trigger warning on this folks. I saw this last night on Facebook and bawled and cuddled my cat all night.


----------



## Des (Oct 29, 2018)

Fuck these 3. Was with Jace in Asheville a few months ago while sharia was in jail. I know a lot of people were hoping these two would get their shit together but this is fucking disgusting.


----------



## mylon (Oct 29, 2018)

JESUS FUCKING CHRIST

Somehow they manage to make it this far in life (really, it's amazing to me that they remember to breathe) and their accomplishments amount to those of a psychopathic 5 year old. Killing and torturing a sweet defenseless animal in an attempt to make their instagram friends think they're badass.

Whenever they get out these fucking oxygen wasters need to be shown they are not accepted anywhere. Their world is already small since they have no hope of ever assimilating back into regular society, let's make it even smaller.


----------



## roughdraft (Oct 29, 2018)

ya that's straight out of the film Gummo, unspeakable 

good on you for this thorough exposure


----------



## Tude (Oct 29, 2018)

Two of the three are in custody.
https://wlos.com/news/local/asheville-duo-charged-after-investigation-into-pet-death-disposal

*Asheville duo charged after investigation into pet death & disposal, 3rd person wanted*
by Kristy Steward
Monday, October 29th 2018




Photo credit: Asheville Police Department

ASHEVILLE, N.C. (WLOS) — An Asheville couple is currently behind bars after authorities say they improperly disposed of a cat.


Court documents show Shariah Jessamyn Metzger, 26, and Jace Lee Greene, 29, both of Asheville, unlawfully left the carcass of a cat on the Haywood Road Ingles Supermarkets property.

Currently, both Metzger and Greene are being held at the Buncombe County Detention Center for misdemeanor charges for improper burial of an animal.





https://twitter.com/LizBurchTV
https://twitter.com/LizBurchTV/status/1056964935824084992

Starting a new thread. Police say there is a warrant out for this person’s arrest in relation to this incident. His name is Zackery Eugene Greene. @WLOS_13
1:44 PM - Oct 29, 2018 · Asheville, NC

https://twitter.com/intent/like?tweet_id=1056964935824084992


----------



## dumpster harpy (Oct 29, 2018)

They definitely posed with and did some fucked up shit with the dead cat, but there is still zero evidence that they hurt or killed it. But due to the spinning of the rumor mill, there are now police involved and armed locals ready to hurt them and potentially their dogs.

Calling cops and inciting people to mob violence really isn't the way to handle shit, and I can't help but wonder if someone has it out for these kids...


----------



## Des (Oct 29, 2018)

dumpster harpy said:


> They definitely posed with and did some fucked up shit with the dead cat, but there is still zero evidence that they hurt or killed it. But due to the spinning of the rumor mill, there are now police involved and armed locals ready to hurt them and potentially their dogs.
> 
> Calling cops and inciting people to mob violence really isn't the way to handle shit, and I can't help but wonder if someone has it out for these kids...


There’s hella rumors about Jace and Sharia being involved in serious assaults of other dirty kids and they used to kick it with that rapist Revo all the time. Ain’t nobody need to call the cops or nothing though. We’ll deal with them our way. Breaks my heart to see these two allegedly doing this shit.


----------



## LeeenPocket (Oct 29, 2018)

Tude said:


> misdemeanor charges for improper burial of an animal.



that's typically what I expected from the American system. The community can take care of these fucks. 



dumpster harpy said:


> They definitely posed with and did some fucked up shit with the dead cat, but there is still zero evidence that they hurt or killed it. But due to the spinning of the rumor mill, there are now police involved and armed locals ready to hurt them and potentially their dogs.
> 
> Calling cops and inciting people to mob violence really isn't the way to handle shit, and I can't help but wonder if someone has it out for these kids...



There's pictures of them with it before and after they sliced it open and tied it to the fence. You their friend or something?


----------



## mylon (Oct 29, 2018)

dumpster harpy said:


> They definitely posed with and did some fucked up shit with the dead cat, but there is still zero evidence that they hurt or killed it. But due to the spinning of the rumor mill, there are now police involved and armed locals ready to hurt them and potentially their dogs.
> 
> Calling cops and inciting people to mob violence really isn't the way to handle shit, and I can't help but wonder if someone has it out for these kids...



So, without getting the police involved, how do you propose that evidence is collected as to how the cat died? Crowdfunding an autopsy? Then what? I know this is not a popular opinion here but there is absolutely a time for getting the police involved and this is it. Of course, even if they determine they did kill the cat, they will still likely only get misdemeanors since crimes against animals aren't taken seriously, but I'm not sure what alternative you're suggesting. It seems like you're just trying to show everyone how morally superior you are without proposing any realistic solution.

For the record I am not advocating mob violence either. No point in going to jail over these shitbags. IMO the best thing the community can do is to get them charged and let them know they are not welcome, anywhere.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Oct 29, 2018)

wow i haven't seen anything this messed up in a while. i agree that there's no evidence proving they killed the cat. maybe they did (man i hope not) maybe they didn't. still though, what bunch of dumb peices of shit. what they did was both disgusting and utterly stupid. i mean posting on instagram, like you might as well call the cops on yourself at that point.


----------



## mono (Oct 29, 2018)

dumpster harpy said:


> They definitely posed with and did some fucked up shit with the dead cat, but there is still zero evidence that they hurt or killed it.


in one image it's on the ground with needles and shit in it and in another one it's tied to a fence and sliced open - alright, so maybe the cat died before, but seriously? 


if they didn't then they're really fuckin dumb. so dumb in fact that they literally said they killed it:





nobody needs to have it out for them when they clearly have it in for themselves


----------



## Deleted member 8978 (Oct 29, 2018)

Fucking monsters, simple as that. If they can torture animals the way they did, they are capable of torturing children also any chance they get, so that is why shit like this can get serious. Better yet, can they handle five professionally trained K9's?!!!


----------



## Therunaround (Oct 29, 2018)

These disgusting fucks, whether or not they personally killed the cat, condone the abuse of animals just by posing with its corpse, mutilating it, and using it for their entertainment. They have selfishly devaluated all living things with this atrocious act. In the process they have disrespected all of mankind, and I, and all of you. 
So pretty much, fuck them.


----------



## dumpster harpy (Oct 30, 2018)

I don't know those kids. I wasn't proposing a solution. I wasn't aware of other shit that they were involved in and I don't condone their actions. All I'm saying is that there is a witch hunt going on based on the notion that they tortured and killed a cat, rather than found a dead cat and proceeded to some really gross shit in poor taste.

And AFAIK there was an autopsy performed on the cat and it died of rat poison, likely from eating a poisoned rat.

And that 'moral superiority' comment seems kind of unnecessary...


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Oct 30, 2018)

The way one of them replies to a comment on IG about killing it by saying "Yeah we kill all the cats" sounds super sarcastic to me. Add to that the fact they're posting this publicly in the first place really leads me to believe they probably didn't kill the cat. You'd have to be a fucking moron to post it and admit it too. I think they're just disgusting human beings who either thought those acts were funny at the time or thought posting pics of this made them hardcore, probably both. 

I'm certainly in no way defending their actions, this is fucking gross and no matter if they themselves killed the cat or not you don't disrespect life like that. I hope they receive some pretty fucking harsh sentences, at least long enough to get clean you fucking oogs. This is definitely yet another reason to keep your cats indoors or under direct supervision. They kill an ungodly amount of wildlife and they're killed by cars all the time. If you really care about your cat you'll keep it inside. I wouldn't just let my dog roam the streets.


----------



## dumpster harpy (Oct 30, 2018)

Y'all are just gonna sit back and feel righteous while these people get put in the system and their dogs get put down.


----------



## Dameon (Oct 30, 2018)

dumpster harpy said:


> Y'all are just gonna sit back and feel righteous while these people get put in the system and their dogs get put down.


Yeah, because I'm sure these three are real adept at staying out of jail, and just some stand-up dog owners. People who mutilate animals for fun make the best pet owners.

They're a lot better off getting punished by the system, which will actually give them a chance to defend themselves and consider evidence, rather than street justice.


----------



## dumpster harpy (Oct 30, 2018)

You and the rest of Team Punishment sound like cops


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Oct 30, 2018)

They definitely stabbed their rigs into that cats neck and cut into it's guts after it was dead, that isn't even debatable. So what's your solution, @dumpster harpy ? Coddle them because they have pets and they might not have done the actual killing? What do you think should be done? If we can't let law enforcement deal with it and you're not allowing us to deal with it.. who deals with it? Is this ok? Have you ever had a pet? Try and picture your pet with it's guts cut out hanging on a fence with rigs in it's neck. Pretty cool right? Nah we're not gonna do anything about it, that's your pet not ours. Plus they have their own pets to take care of so our hands are pretty much tied and god forbid we call the cops for anything ever, that wouldn't be punk of us at all.


----------



## OBIWAN616 (Oct 30, 2018)

why hurt their dogs, wtf did the dogs do?


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Oct 30, 2018)

Nobody is talking about hurting their dogs? At most people have said they should do some jail time and that then brings into question what will happen to their dogs but nobody is saying hurt their dogs as far as I can tell.


----------



## OBIWAN616 (Oct 30, 2018)

good hopfully their dogs would be fine, I met them in Ocala, I like their dogs.


----------



## dumpster harpy (Oct 30, 2018)

Please reread what I have said.

I feel like a broken record. What they did is gross. Fuck them. But they didn't kill the cat, and the initial framing of the situation as though they did has created a disproportionate response. 

Would any of you give a shit if it was a raccoon? 

Also, they've already been arrested and charged, they're probably gonna do some time, their dogs are likely going to the pound, and they are gonna be called out and shunned (hopefully). What more do you want? Meanwhile, Asheville locals are probably gonna become more hostile toward travellers.

So what I'm saying is that this whole justice-avenger fantasy/cop calling bandwagon is kind of unnecessary, and it may have been better for folx to just be like "oh those kids that cut up a dead cat on Instagram? Fuck them, they're not welcome in my scene."


----------



## Dayoldpizza (Oct 30, 2018)

If they didn't post it on social media & all of you just *heard it through the grape vine* would you be giving these oogs so much flack? 
*if a tree falls in the Forrest & no one is there to hear it, does it make a sound*


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Oct 30, 2018)

dumpster harpy said:


> The initial framing of the situation as though they did has created a disproportionate response."



I 100% read all that you've said. I understand what you mean about the initial framing of the situation as well. My first reply to this post is that I doubt they themselves killed the cat. It just seemed like you were only condemning others for being upset and wanting some sort of actions to be taken but you had no solutions to offer in place of the actions you were condemning. I was mostly just curious what you felt should be done.



dumpster harpy said:


> Would any of you give a shit if it was a raccoon?"



Yeah I'd actually be more pissed off if they mutilated a raccoon, I don't even like cats really. Life is life though. If you're not making jewelry or art out of its remains to in a sense honor it's life and you're not gonna bury it, leave it the fuck alone!



dumpster harpy said:


> Also, they've already been arrested and charged, they're probably gonna do some time, their dogs are likely going to the pound, and they are gonna be called out and shunned (hopefully). What more do you want?"



As far as I know only 2 of the 3 have been arrested so what more do I want personally? I'd like the third dude the one who's in most of the pictures who seems really fucking amused to get put on a timeout as well. I think that piece of shit needs to go without his dope for a while so he can think about his actions.



dumpster harpy said:


> So what I'm saying is that this whole justice-avenger fantasy/cop calling bandwagon is kind of unnecessary, and it may have been better for folx to just be like "oh those kids that cut up a dead cat on Instagram? Fuck them, they're not welcome in my scene."



So to ostracize them, that's it huh? Pretty lenient in my opinion.



dumpster harpy said:


> Meanwhile, Asheville locals are probably gonna become more hostile toward travellers."



THIS right here, this is why they need to be dealt with above all else. Oogles already ruin shit way too fucking much as it is. So how many people are gonna run this through their mind before they pull over to give you a ride? How many kids are gonna really be in a jam and desperately need a few more bucks to get outta town or any other crisis and it's gonna take them that much longer to get there because people are viewing us as cat mutilators now.

That's what makes me the most angry. In the end the cat isn't feeling it, but fuck oogles always blowing up the spot and making shit more difficult for everyone else. If only we COULD ostracize them. We're all viewed the same in the end though, by any townsfolk. Doesn't matter if you punked them off the lot you're hanging out at, they're still ruining shit for everyone.


----------



## iamwhatiam (Oct 30, 2018)

dumpster harpy said:


> Please reread what I have said.
> Would any of you give a shit if it was a raccoon?
> ."


Would I give a shit if someone posted selfies of themselves smiling with a raccoon where they stuck rigs in its neck and slit its stomach open and left it tied to a fucking fence???? Yes. Yes, I would. It's just blatant disrespect for a life. But these scumfucks probably don't even respect their own life, so it doesn't surprise me.....It's one thing to utilize road kill or a hunted animal for it's meat/fur/bones and it's quite another to post instagram pics with it's mutilated body like they did. It shows a lot about what kind of human trash they are, and honestly I hope they lose their dogs and someone adopts them.


----------



## Babylonian Zig (Oct 31, 2018)

Doesn't matter how we would feel if it was a raccoon. It wasnt a raccoon. It was a cat. 

What if's have nothing to do with what is


----------



## roughdraft (Oct 31, 2018)

iamwhatiam said:


> Would I give a shit if someone posted selfies of themselves smiling with a raccoon where they stuck rigs in its neck and slit its stomach open and left it tied to a fucking fence???? Yes. Yes, I would.



this all fuckin day

this is worse than the flat earth kid and all the other ridiculous arguments ive seen on here all put together 

if I'm a 'cop' for thinkin they deserve hell for glorifying cat mutilation then peel some bacon off my back and let's have a barbecue


----------



## Object (Oct 31, 2018)

This situation really upsets me. 
I left Asheville about two months ago. 
Lost my black cat there. 
He took out one night from the bus. 
Week after I left asheville, got a email saying he was found and the person who found him wanted to adopt. 
Since I was states away, I agreed. 
Hope this wasn't Bruce Lee.. 
Either way it's still an animal. 
These are the types of individuals I avoid at all costs. 
They are treated like scum because they are. 
I know the locals didn't fuck with travelers there. 
I can imagine how that is going to be even more so now. 
It's a big tourist town and that's where you get money. 
I hope they clean up. 
This is bullshit. Totally unnacepptable. Not excusable behavior.


----------



## Art101 (Oct 31, 2018)

Stupid is as stupid does.When I first saw this I was furious.I just had to put down my therapy cat due to cancer a week and a half ago.Even if that cat was already dead what was the point of doing what they did.If that had been my cat,that I had loved and cared for,I would be waiting outside the jail with a bat.it amazes me that someone would even try to defend what they did.Even if the cat was already dead.


----------



## Deleted member 11392 (Nov 3, 2018)

Their bonds have been increased and the DA added a charge of animal cruelty, which is a more serious offense than improper burial. This is as of November 2nd.


----------



## Deleted member 11392 (Nov 15, 2018)

dumpster harpy said:


> And AFAIK there was an autopsy performed on the cat and it died of rat poison, likely from eating a poisoned rat.



What's your source? There has been zero confirmation of necropsy results in the press. Also, AFTER you posted this, new charges of animal cruelty were added. As of 3 weeks from their arrest, they have been released and issued a new court date and their charges of animal cruelty still stand. The judge has ordered zero contact with animals. Thank fucking good.

I know that newspaper articles are incorrect in details often. And I know that the court system is flawed. Maybe the necropsy results did prove them innocent, and court red tape hasn't dismissed their charges yet. But could you shed some light on how you got inside information on the necropsy results? I'm all ears.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Nov 15, 2018)

Dumbass said:


> What's your source?



the user stated:



dumpster harpy said:


> And AFAIK



which means, 'as far as i know'. which would make this an anecdotal statement, rather than a statement of fact based on sources.


----------



## Deleted member 11392 (Nov 15, 2018)

Matt Derrick said:


> the user stated:
> 
> 
> 
> which means, 'as far as i know'. which would make this an anecdotal statement, rather than a statement of fact based on sources.



I guess I'm trying to determine if there's a shred of legitimacy to it. Which I don't think there is. Waiting to hear printed results straight from the coroners mouth.

And apparently there's a lot of pissed off cat lovers because 91,000 people signed an online petition to give a maximum sentence to Jace and Shariah.


----------



## Bryan Fucking Jones (Feb 12, 2019)

Say what you want about those guys and what they do but they didn't kill that fucking cat. Not saying what they did was right because it wasnt but they ain't no cat killers man. Y'all ever see the movie "stand by me"? "You guys wanna see a dead body? " They took that shit alittle too far but come on now who hasn't ever poked something dead they found on the side of the road with a stick at least once in there life? I kicked it with spoons ( and Jace and shariahs dogs. Jace and shariah were in jail at this point.) and he told me the whole shit. 100 percent on whatever entities or forces whoever believes... Those kids didn't kill that fucking cat and there dogs are loved and well taken care of. Stop talking shit and adding to the heat these dudes are prolly gonna get anyways. It ain't helping spreading rumors and not facts.


----------



## roughdraft (Feb 12, 2019)

word but isnt there a difference between "poking a dead animal with a stick" and putting syringes in it, then taking photos of it/with it and...putting them online?


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Feb 12, 2019)

Exactly, @roughdraft .

Beyond that, I think the majority of the people who have gotten involved in this thread tend to believe they might not have been the cat killers themselves. But this isn't just about whether or not those individuals killed the cat themselves.

@Bryan Fucking Jones You know those dogs that are so well taken care of that you mentioned? I bet you fucking anything that these oogles would be hella pissed if their dogs died of even natural causes and before they could give them a proper burial some assholes came along and stabbed them up with heroin needles and took pictures like this.

Bet you ANYTHING they'd be out for revenge and everything else if that's how they found their dogs. That's what this is about, disrespecting the life of that cat and the owners and so much more. If they killed the cat that's just worse is all.

Don't try to paint it like it was one of them casually meandering down the road, sees what might be a cat in distress.. wait, is that.. is that poor cat dead or can I help it? Hmm, lemme try to first find a stick and I'll just give it a little budge to see if it's alive before I get my hands all corpsy.

*They stuck rigs in it's neck, jabbed their knives into it's guts and who knows what else off camera. They're not saints, GTFO with that shit! *


----------



## Bryan Fucking Jones (Feb 14, 2019)

Engineer J Lupo said:


> Exactly, @roughdraft .
> 
> Beyond that, I think the majority of the people who have gotten involved in this thread tend to believe they might not have been the cat killers themselves. But this isn't just about whether or not those individuals killed the cat themselves.
> 
> ...


No need for the hostility man . I never said what they did was right or painted them as saints. My point was that they didn't kill the fucking cat. It was roadkill already. If you think I painted a picture of them as saints you can GTFO with that shit. My ONLY points was that they ain't the killers and there dogs are well. That is all . I said my piece


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Feb 15, 2019)

Seems a bit hyperbolic to call that hostility. But maybe saying you're trying to paint them out like saints was too. Just seemed like you were on some "leave Brittany alone" type shit.


----------



## NomadFisherman (Feb 26, 2019)

Shariah Metzger, 26, and Jace Green, 29, were each found *not guilty* of the two misdemeanor charges. The judge said the photos *were disturbing*, but not enough evidence to convict Greene and Metzger of instigating/promoting animal cruelty.
https://wlos.com/news/local/2-charg...ed-to-photos-of-dead-pet-cat-found-not-guilty


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Feb 26, 2019)

That's one damn good public defender, y'all. I ain't saying they're fighting the good fight or anything, but damn. Can't believe these people got off on that. I wonder if the animal has to be living for it to be considered animal cruelty? The justice system is so fucking flawed.


----------



## NomadFisherman (Feb 26, 2019)

I met this dude and chick in W Ashville have seen way more fucked off people and way better. They ain't the worst of the earth they made a really fucked off choice. But what do you expect from a guy with satanic tattoos all over his face and if I recall him telling me a good bit of felonies.
It's disgusting to me what they did, but then again we do shit on fishing boats that people go in arms about as well. 
The evidence said the cat was dead and had been for days. They mutilated a corpse of a cat not a crime of law but of morals.


----------

